# the letters...



## bev (Feb 27, 2009)

A husband wrote the following letter for his wife and left it on the dining room table: 


To My Dear Wife, 

You will surely understand that I have certain needs that you, being 54 years old, can no longer satisfy. I am very happy with you & I value you as a good wife. Therefore, after reading this letter, I hope that you will not wrongly interpret the fact that I will be spending the evening with my 18 year old secretary at the Comfort Inn Hotel. Please don't be upset - I shall be home before midnight.' 

John 


When the man came home late that night, he found the following letter on the dining room table: 


My Dear Husband, 

I received your letter and thank you for your honesty about my being 54 years old. I would like to take this opportunity to remind you that you are also 54 years old. As you know, I am a maths teacher at our local college. I would like to inform you that while you read this, I will be at the Marriot Hotel with Michael, one of my students, who is also on the tennis team. He is young, virile, and like your secretary, is 18 years old. 

As a successful businessman who has an excellent knowledge of Maths, you will understand although it may appear that we are in the same situation, there is one mathematical difference: 18 goes into 54 a lot more times than 54 goes into 18. 

Therefore, I will not be home until sometime tomorrow.' 

Janet

Bev[/B]


----------



## kojack (Feb 27, 2009)

Trying to find all the factors of 72.

Er - 1

Oh dear ..... forgotten what I was doing.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 27, 2009)

My husband is 9 years older than me and has wonky knees, I wont tell him about my joy boy!

p.s I did mean joy although as he is that much younger he can also be a toy boy too.


----------



## katie (Feb 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My husband is 9 years older than me and has wonky knees, I wont tell him about my joy boy!
> 
> p.s I did mean joy although as he is that much younger he can also be a toy boy too.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 28, 2009)

lol i love it bev!!! im 6 years older than my partner and she is always sayin she will be trading me in for a younger model soon lol


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 2, 2017)

I am 54 now !  Should I be worried ?


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 2, 2017)

Try being 64, Hobie


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2017)

Hark at all you youngsters!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm 53.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 2, 2017)

Try being  T1 since being since being 3


----------



## Cookiemonster2017 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well I feel young 
sorry a bit late to the party on this one!


----------

